# who has the best c99?



## Relentless999 (Sep 6, 2009)

who has the best c99?

does attitude carry any c99 or any c99 crosses?

thanks


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 8, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 8, 2009)

no on the tude try hemp depot  under joey weed i'm saving so i can get a big order hopefully they'll still be in stock by then


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 8, 2009)

What's crossed to make c99?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2009)

From the "Urban Dictionary" (the first thing that came on on a search):

"Short for "Cinderella 99". A potent marijuana strain that resulted from a Jack Herer and ShivaSkunk cross that is known for its fruity aroma and uplifting, trippy high. The genetics include Haze, Northern Lights, and Skunk." 

I just got some of Joey Weed's C99 from Hemp Depot.  I have a C99 that is getting near harvest and one in veg that is ready to go into flowering when I harvest what is in there.  These came from Hemp Depot, but Joey was out and these were really all I could find--a breeder called Kingdom.  The plants both look great.  I can't wait to sample some of this.  C99 is one of my favorite strains.  It was the first strain that I grew hydroponically all by myself


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 8, 2009)

its got a short flower time, something like 50 days huh?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, Joey's Cindy is about a 7 week strain.  The C99 I got from Kingdom is at 7 weeks now and has maybe a week left, maybe a bit less.  

Joey Weed's C99 stock has just gone to "limited".  If you want some, you might want to get an order in real soon.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 9, 2009)

High Grade has a couple crosses. 
hxxp://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html

Black Ice and Purple Cindy

Purple Cindy is a very potent cross between Purple Oregon Thai and Cinderella 99. Purple Thai is a first generation land-race Chocolate Thai crossed once with a first generation land-race Highland Oaxaca Gold. Cinderella 99 or "C99" is a potent cross between Jack Herer and ShivaSkunk. Purple Cindy is a merging of these fine genetics. This unique cross has a wonderful fruity aroma reminiscent of a sweet pineapple/mango garden.

Black Ice is a unique cross between Black Queen (White Widow x Zombie Black) and Cinderella 99 (Jack Herer x Shiva Skunk) producing a powerhouse (mostly) indica strain. Highly resinous and wonderfully aromatic with musky/earthy aroma reminiscent of sweet incense. Produces dense buds with heavy hitting sledgehammer style highs.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 10, 2009)

um...my cindy is a nine week minimum. 

You folks should check the genetics.

Herer/skunk both heavy sativas. Skunk will just keep flowering and flowering. 

If you let it go for fourteen weeks, then you got something amazing.
Try it.

Harborside is begging me to give them my cindy, I refuse. I am not letting that out anymore.

I also have Cindy 99 x Big Gun (Matanuska Thunderfrick x AK47)

That one is...special.

PLUS, I crossed cindy 99 with a New Zealand landrace that tastes alot like tangerine, but the yield is pure insanity. I am hoarding that strain as well.


----------

